# Sonic the Hedgehog [2018]



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2014)

> Sony and producer Neal Moritz are bringing the best-selling Sega video game Sonic the Hedgehog to the big screen.
> 
> The studio is teaming with Japan-based production company Marza Animation Planet, a division of the Sega Sammy Group, to make a hybrid computer-animated/live-action feature.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2014)

> to make a hybrid computer-animated/live-action feature.




Nope **


----------



## Monna (Jun 10, 2014)

The world does not need this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm actually surprised it hasn't happened sooner.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2014)

As a longtime huge Sonic fan I can't help but be very curious about this project, though I know how big of a train wreck it will inevitably be.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 10, 2014)

Why the fuck does it have to be live-action anything?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 11, 2014)

my cousin from the future told me this will be the movie that bursts the hollywood bubble. Its that bad.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2014)

I have a feeling they're gonna be pulling the fish-out-of-water shtick from Sonic X on us again.


----------



## John (Jun 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]f_BKi6KPKJQ[/YOUTUBE]
The only Sonic movie that matters.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2014)

That movie's trash tho


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 11, 2014)

Like this movie won't be ?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2014)

Did I say anything even remotely close to saying it wouldn't be?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 11, 2014)

yeah, you did you little bitch, so shut the fuck up.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2014)

No, I didn't you dunce. I said the animated film was trash, after saying that this film would be a train wreck. 

lrn2read


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 11, 2014)

The very fact you made this thread you fat fuck is because you think this movie will be good.

Just like Para's Movie 43


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2014)

Dat Huey logic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm thinking of a way this movie would be good enough for me to pay to see it...

Nothing's coming so far


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 11, 2014)

No.

10char


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2014)

Are fucking serious?

Really? REALLY?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> No, I didn't you dunce. I said the animated film was trash, after saying that this film would be a train wreck.
> 
> lrn2read



shut the fuck up u stupid bitch, u think this is gonna be a good movie u little shit.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2014)

geez, okay


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 11, 2014)

Stunna only talks shit because he's protected over the net.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2014)

nah, there's a difference between reporting someone whose personally transgressed against you and whose business is none of your own


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 11, 2014)

No I would roll up myself and get my shit back.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 11, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm thinking of a way this movie would be good enough for me to pay to see it...
> 
> Nothing's coming so far



Win the grand prize of having your original sonic character featured in the movie!

Just email the illustration along with your DA account!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2014)

what if he's packin


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 11, 2014)

Stunna thinks 5O are the good guys


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2014)

Holy shit. I'm convinced I'm in the matrix. I'm watching some movie called Snitch


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2014)

Nah. Fuck 12. I repeat, fuck 12.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 11, 2014)

I MURDA!! BOUK BOUK!!!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 11, 2014)

Twinkle Twinkle little snitch, mind your own business you nosey bitch!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2014)

no, see, that's the thing

you assaulting me would definitely be my business


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 11, 2014)

You make it sound like I didn't give you a fair fight. If you lose you lose, but no you got be a sandy vag about it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> what if he's packin



Snitching on someone who has a gun?What if he gets out? what are you going to do then? You'd thinking watching movies like Boyz in the Hood would have taught you something.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 12, 2014)

> hybrid computer-animated/live-action feature.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2014)

I'd prefer the look of Sonic Unleashed with a big screen budget. The pseudo-Pixar look.


----------



## NW (Jun 18, 2014)

Dat discussion tho.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Palpatine (Jun 23, 2014)

It already came out:

[YOUTUBE]JtCtQpclpY8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2016)

2018 release date announced


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 10, 2016)

The only Sonics worth making a movie about are SatAM and Flynn-era pre-Pendercaust Archie, and they will never, ever do this.

Sonic is dead. And Knuckles.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2016)

Stunna said:


> 2018 release date announced



Well why not I say.  They might as well to celebrate 26 years of this franchise, though one would think the animate movie quite some time back would have been a great indication of what a bad idea looks like produced.  

I mean if they are going to be films again on older franchises I still waiting on a remake of a proper Mario Brother and Double Dragon film.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 10, 2016)

Watch, this movie is going to have a lot of poop and fart jokes. Every family-friendly live action adaption tends to have that shit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2016)

They lost me at Sony.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 10, 2016)

videogames is the new capeshit


----------



## Gunners (Feb 10, 2016)

They could make a good film out of Sonic, but they won't.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 10, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Nope **



Maybe they are just going to use real life photography for textures and landscapes and such? Like the scenography for sonic adventure 2 seemed pretty real because of that.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 10, 2016)

Are you fucking serious ?


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 10, 2016)

Of course they could make a good Sonic movie. A talented team could even make a good Mario movie. As long as it's all CGI.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2016)

What would you say Colors and Generations (two of the three latest games in the main series) are?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2016)

A broken clock is right twice a day, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2016)

I mean, you're the one who said they _can't_ make good Sonic games anymore.

Going by post-2006 Sonic, we've had seven main series games, and of those, Rush Adventure, Unleashed, Colors, and Generations were good imo. Four good games to three bad ones.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2016)

Unleashed is a stretch  	

But fine, I guess it would be better to say the series is a "hit or miss" given it's bee relying on new gimmicks to keep the series interesting. Sometimes it pays off-- sometimes it doesn't . point being-- the state of the franchise isn't on the strongest of legs.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2016)

I knew Unleashed would be contested, but I stand by it as an alright game at worst.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 10, 2016)

stunner there hasn't been a good sonic game since your birth


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 10, 2016)

What are you counting as a main series game?

I'm assuming you aren't counting the surprisingly okay racing games, the Olympic things or the mobile games. A cursory count implies that you aren't counting Secret Rings/Black Knight or the Booms either, though you are counting Chronicles, maybe? I don't know. There's a lot of trash in there, regardless.

I mean, I didn't like Rush or Rush Adventure and Unleashed was precisely half good (you know which half I mean), but I'm the one person on earth who liked Chronicles, so what do I know.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> stunner there hasn't been a good sonic game since your birth


Sub-par b8



BrianTheGoldfish said:


> What are you counting as a main series game?


games listed on the wiki as main series and accepted as canon



> I'm assuming you aren't counting the surprisingly okay racing games, the Olympic things or the mobile games. A cursory count implies that you aren't counting Secret Rings/Black Knight or the Booms either, though you are counting Chronicles, maybe? I don't know. There's a lot of trash in there, regardless.


yeah, I wasn't counting any of this (though Chronicles and Black Knight are guilty pleasures of mine)



> I mean, I didn't like Rush or Rush Adventure and Unleashed was precisely half good (you know which half I mean), but I'm the one person on earth who liked Chronicles, so what do I know.


even outside of the day stages, I felt there was a lot to appreciate about Unleashed, like the great soundtrack and overall presentation (the graphics and art looked Pixar inspired)

I sympathize with the werehog hatred, but I thought they were p fun sans their being overly long and outnumbering the day stages by too much


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 10, 2016)

Stunna said:


> even outside of the day stages, I felt there was a lot to appreciate about Unleashed, like the great soundtrack and overall presentation (the graphics and art looked Pixar inspired)
> 
> I sympathize with the werehog hatred, but I thought they were p fun sans their being overly long and outnumbering the day stages by too much


Too many of them, too long, too slow. Such a labour to slog through. I see the appeal, but it's not for me.

If I'm being honest, though, what puts me off the most about the game is its setting. It's another game that puts Sonic on a planet that is basically Earth (moreso than usual this time), surrounded by humans next to whom Sonic and co. look absurdly out of place. Sonic Team's refusal to ever just put Sonic in a world of furries like him is genuinely infuriating. I have been complaining about this since 1999, and I shan't stop now.

No matter. I think we can _all_ agree that the best Sonic game released since the 90s is the undisputed GOTY 2014: Freedom Planet.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2016)

I usually share the human complaint (well, sometimes; I didn't mind it in the Adventure series), but again, with the cartoonish art style they used (as opposed to 2006), I didn't mind Sonic and friends being among humans at all.


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 10, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I usually share the human complaint (well, sometimes; I didn't mind it in the Adventure series), but again, with the cartoonish art style they used (as opposed to 2006), I didn't mind Sonic and friends being among humans at all.


I see what you're saying, but I suspect we may have to fight to the death someday.


----------



## kluang (Feb 11, 2016)

Do it like Smurfs. Sonic in New York. With Michael Cera and Beyonce. With NPH voicing Knuckles


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 11, 2016)

does sonic still turn super saiyan when he collects all the chaos emeralds?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2016)

He still goes Super Sonic; he no longer goes Hyper Sonic.


----------

